# Frage zum Teichfilter



## livestrong (16. Okt. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier im Forum und hätte auch gleich mal eine frage was den Teichfilter angeht.

Ich habe vor ca. einem Monat angefangen mein Gartenteich auszuheben, Gesamtfüllmenge beträgt in etwa 18-20m³.
Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen habe ich ein Stellplatz für Filter/Elektrik eingebracht welcher durch Terrassendielen vollständig verdeckt werden kann.

Für den Filter habe ich mir 4 Regentonnen a 120l zugelegt, in reihe verbunden und  je mit einem Grundablass versehen. Für den Zulauf des Filters habe ich einen Grundablass, aus der 4. bzw. 5. Filtertonne möchte ich das Wasser abpumpen durch einen UV Filter und zu einem Bachlauf zuführen.

Zum Fischbesatz; in meinem alten Gartenteich habe ich etliche Goldfische, die ich einbringen möchte, später auch andere...

Soweit mein Plan, kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich die Filtertonnen effektiv Füllen kann?

Bin für jeden Tipp Dankbar

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Denniso (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Teichfilter*

Hallo,

Erstmal gefällt mir deine Anlage sehr gut. Zu der Füllung der Tonnen. Über eine gute Vorabscheidung, steht und fällt der Filter. Am besten eignet sich hierfür ein Spaltsieb, gepumpt und Schwerkraft erhältlich! Für die Füllung schwöre ich wie einige andere auf __ Hel-X, ein biologisches Filtermedium. Gestartet hatte ich erst mit Matten und Biobällen, habe dann komplett auf Hel-X umgestellt, und bin rundum zufrieden.

Schau dich einfach mal um, hier gibts viele Meinungen und Tipps!

L.G.


----------



## scholzi (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Teichfilter*

Hallo ihr Beiden und Thorsten :willkommen im Forum!


			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> in reihe verbunden


so wich ich das sehe, wird das Wasser nie durch deine Medien laufen sondern gleich zum Ausfluss in die nächste Tonne!
So wirklich versteh ich deine Verrohrung nicht!


			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> je mit einem Grundablass versehen


 hast du auch an eine Medienauflage gedacht?
Edit:
Ganz wichtig ist auch Dennis Tipp mit dem Vorabscheid!


----------



## livestrong (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Teichfilter*

Hey Robert, 

das durchströmen des Wassers durch den Grundablass ist richtig, habe dies unterbunden durch stehende Rohre welche bis zum "Oberflächen niveau" reichen.
Zum Entleeren der Tonnen müssen diese etwas angezogen werden.

An einer Medienauflage bin ich noch am planen, interessant wäre was ich darauf lege?

Bringen z.B. verschieden große Körung an Kies eine FIlterwirkung? Ergibt auch eine rel. große Oberfläche.

GT


----------



## Olli.P (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Teichfilter*

Hallo Thorsten

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy




			
				scholzi schrieb:
			
		

> so wich ich das sehe, wird das Wasser nie durch deine Medien laufen sondern gleich zum Ausfluss in die nächste Tonne!
> So wirklich versteh ich deine Verrohrung nicht!



Ich sehe das genauso wie Robert! 

Wie viel L/h willst du da durch jagen 

Besser wäre es, den Einlauf bis kurz unter oder über die Filtermedienauflage zu bringen! 

Mach doch bitte mal ein Skizze deiner Verrohrung! 




			
				livestrong schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Fischbesatz; in meinem alten Gartenteich habe ich etliche Goldfische, die ich einbringen möchte, später auch andere...



Was sind andere?

Koi, __ Moderlieschen oder welche anderen? 

Denn auch der Besatz kann schon ausschlaggebend auf die Filtermedien und den Aufbau sein.............. 


Also:

Wir brauchen mehr Details.................


----------



## Nori (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Teichfilter*

Wenn ich die Konstruktion richtig deute, sind die stehenden Rohre nur der Verschluss (anstelle der Zugschieber) der Schmodderabläufe - Schöner Nebeneffekt: sie sind gleichzeitig auch Überläufe.
Nicht gut gelöst ist die Zuführung des Wassers in die Tonnen - hier sollten Rohre mit Bögen in Richtung Fassboden geführt werden (wie bereits gesagt bis zum Medienträger, der ein Schmoddervolumen begrenzt), damit die Filtermedien von Unten nach Oben durchströmt werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Teichfilter*

Hallo Thorsten,
das hast du alles schön eingerichtet. 
Damit der Filter zu dir und deinem Teich passt, musst du wissen was du erreichen willst.
Setzt du erst mal nur die paar Goldies ein, sollte der Filter mit den Ausscheidungen erst mal gut klarkommen.
Danach wird es sicher der ein oder andere größere Fisch sein, der dann auch etwas mehr frisst.
Die willst du dann auch noch möglicherweise in klarem Wasser schwimmen sehen. 
Damit die feinen Schwebteilchen, die die Sicht trüben, gut rauskommen, muss die der Filter schnell rausholen.
Dann könnte deine Verrohrung schnell an seine Grenzen kommen - das wird irgendwann kommen. 
Um den biologischen Teil zu entlasten und die notwendigen Reinigungsarbeiten in Grenzen zu halten, ist eine gute Vorabscheidung erst mal das wichtigste. Werden die groben Partikel (und Köttel) gut aus den System rausgeholt, brauchen diese erst gar nicht abgebaut werden.
Ich kann es nicht genau erkennen, aber hoffe, dass du das ganze in Schwerkraft betreibst. Das hat neben der Energieeinsparung auch noch den Vorteil, dass die groben Partikel nicht erst noch durch die Pumpe zermahlen werden.
So nun mein Vorschlag für die erste Ausführung:
1. Tonne nur zum Absetzen. Eine Damenstrumpfhose kann dort sehr hilfreich sein.
2. Tonne grober Schaumstoff - so reingepackt, dass man ihn gut reinigen kann
3. Tonne mittlerer Schaumstoff, Bioballs, __ Hel-X ... zur Besiedlung - muss am Anfang nicht so viel sein.
4. Tonne erst mal leer zum absetzen oder noch mit Vlies für die Feinfilterung


----------



## livestrong (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Teichfilter*

Hallo, erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Beiträge, nach einem DSL-Ausfall kann ich mich auch wieder melden 

Zu der angesprochenen Verrohrung habe ich eine Skizze im Anhang.
Mit den senkrecheten Rohren habe ich den Ablauf jeder Tonne verschlossen, da sonst das Wasser nicht oben durchströmt, sondern den leichtesten weg untenrum nimmt.

Die Filtertonnen habe ich mit einem Zugschieber zusammengeschlossen.
Zur Stilllegung im Winter habe ich direkt neben dem Teich Schacht-ringe eingebracht wo ich Frostsicher bei 1,8m tiefe den Teich abschotten,- Filterzugang öffnen,- Teich ohne Pumpen komplett entleeren kann.
Soweit mein Plan 

Wie von Nori beschrieben hatte ich mir in etwar auch vorgestellt, das sich in der ersten Tonne a.g. Schwerstoffe absetzen und Schwebstoffe an der Oberfläche sammeln sollten 
( sofern welche angesogen werden ) 
Unklar war mir mit welchen Filtermedien ich am besten befüllen soll. 
Momentan habe ich vom alten Gartenteich eine Pumpe mit ca. 3000l/h Förderleistung.
Reicht diese aus oder sollte da mehr durchfluss herschen? 


Kurz noch zum Fischbesatz, nach und nach werd ich vielleicht auch mal ein größeren Fisch einsetzen, kenn mich da noch nicht aus welche Anforderungen ein Koi an Teich und Halter stellt.
Aber bei dem Feedback wird einmem da bestimmt weitergeholfen

Besten Dank
Thorsten


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Teichfilter*

Hallo Thorsten,
das ist schon mal ein beeindruckend großer Filter, und auch noch einer mit gut geplanter Durchströmung! 
Dennoch hat das "Genörgle" meiner Vorredner einen Sinn, wenn es um einen richtig effektiven Filter gehen soll.
Viele verstehen unter Vorfilterung eine Filtertonne mit Schwämmen o. ä. Material, ohne dabei zu berücksichtigen, dass die folgenden Tonnen dann nichts mehr zu tun haben .
Auf diese Weise hat man entweder viel mit der ersten Tonne zu tun (Reinigung), oder die Filterleistung ist so gering, das man die Anlage überdimensioniert hat (Verschwendung).
Was soll der SiFI etc., die Vorabscheidung?
Alles an Material, was den Filter nicht passiert (Blätter, Pollen, Fischkacke, Algen, ....), braucht auch nicht im Filter verarbeitet werden. Der Vorabscheider entfernt somit Nährstoffe (entweder organische für den Filter, oder die Folgeprodukte für neues Algenwachstum).
In den nachfolgenden Stufen sollen organische Produkte in Pflanzennährstoffe umgewandelt werden. In Deinem Fall würde ich alle vier Tonnen gleichartig mit __ Hel-X (o. ä. - gibt es Kaldness noch?, Bioballs etc. mögen auch gehen) bestücken, das ist hierfür ein gutes Material hinsichtlich Funktion und Reinigung der Filter. Auf Schaumstoffe etc. würde ich in Deinem Fall verzichten, oder einen großen Patronenfilter bauen!


----------



## Joerg (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Teichfilter*

Hallo Thorsten,
so wie auf deiner Skizze hatte ich mir die Anlage auch vorgestellt - gut durchdacht. 
Wenn du kein Problem mit Nylon hast und alle 2-7 Tage was entsorgen oder reinigen kannst, sei dir für den ersten Anlauf eine Damenstrumpfhose (2 Stück 0.79€) als Vorfilter ans Herz gelegt. Diese befestigst du mit Gummiringen am Einlaufrohr und sie wird alle groben Partikel einfangen. Die können dann, ohne den restlichen Filter zu belasten, entsorgt werden.

Da du aktuell wenig Besatz hast, brauchst du auch wenig Oberfläche, die von Bakterien besiedelt werden kann. Du kannst also auch erst mal nur einen Teil bestücken oder weniger dicht packen. Alles was eine geeignete Oberfläche hat, ist gut. Ich bin kein Freund mehr von viel Oberfläche, da der Biofilm dann sehr dünn wird. Dieser ist dann anfälliger für Schwankungen.

Was du aber schnell ändern solltest ist die Pumpe - die hat zu wenig Leistung. Möglicherweise reicht diese bei geringem Besatz um die Ausscheidungen schnell genug abzubauen. Von großem Vorteil für die Wasserklarheit ist aber eine deutlich höhere Umwälzrate, da dann die Schwebeteilchen schneller aus dem System kommen.
Was dir dann etwas Sorgen bereitet ist die 70er ?? Verrohrung. Da passt dann kaum mehr als 6-8m³ durch. Ich hab da auch schon nachrüsten müsssen.


----------



## Nori (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Teichfilter*

@ Jörg:
Ich hab als größten Durchmesser am Ausgang des CS ein DN 70 Rohr - dann wird es aufgeteilt in 2 mal DN 50 und zum Schluss in 3 x 1,25"  plus 1x1,5" (Auslauf vom Bio-Filter zum Teich) - und das bei einer gutgehenden 7500-er Pumpe - funzt seit Jahren prächtig - ich habe aber auch keinen Überbesatz.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Teichfilter*

Hi Nori,
ich schrieb ja auch, dass es für die reine Biofilterung ausreicht. Mein Teich ist ähnlich groß und es läuft gut.
Nun wollte ich den Durchsatz wegen dem besseren Abtransport der Schmutzteile aus dem Teich erhöhen - geht aber mit dem 70 nicht. Habe also angefangen alles in DN 110 auszuführen.
Dabei macht es natürlich einen Unterschied ob man gepumpt oder in Schwerkraft arbeitet. Mir zog es sichtbar die erste Kammer leer. Meine Rohrpumpe will ja auch mal zum Einsatz kommen. 
Bis dahin wird der Teich ab und an umgerührt, damit sich kein Dreck irgendwo ansammelt.


----------



## livestrong (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Teichfilter*

Hallo Joerg,
das mit der Filterpumpe/Filtermedien werde ich im frühjahr in angriff nehmen.

Wie Du beschrieben hast habe ich auch die bedenken das meine letzte Tonne von der Pumpe "leergezogen" wird.  Kommt ja immer auf die Filtermedien an, wie stark diese den Wasserfluss bremsen.
Ich könnte auch die Tonnen verschließen und diese unter druck durchpumpen!?

Off-topic
Kommendes wochenende möchte ich mein alten Teich auflösen und die Fische übersetzen, 
gibt es etwas zu beachten bez. der wasserqualität? 
Befüllt habe ich mit reinem Quellwasser (kein leitungswasser) aus benachbarter Quelle.
Sollte man irgendein mittel einbringen?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Joerg (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Teichfilter*

Hi Torsten,
bis 5-6m³ Netto, abhängig von den Materialien, sollte die 70er Verrohrung mitmachen. Die Behälter mit Druck zu beaufschlagen würde ich nicht machen. 
Wie kommst du denn vom Teich in die 1. Tonne, BA oder ein Rohr im Teich?
Wenn du da ein DN 110 verbaust, könntest du die Filter parallel betreiben, das mindert das Risiko des Leerlaufens. Eine stärkere Pumpe (11,5m³) hat es mich wegen der 70er Verrohrung im Sommer gekostet.
Für die biologische Klärung sollten 6m³ (4 mal / Stunde) reichen, der Rest ist gut für die "Reinigung".


Beim Umsetzen sollte die Temperatur nicht zu unterschiedlich sein (3°). Auch andere Werte wie PH, sollten nicht stark abweichen. Die Fische dann langsam an die neuen Werte gewöhnen.
Kannst du denn vom alten Teich Wasser umpumpen?


----------



## livestrong (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Teichfilter*

Meine verrohtung vom Teich zum Filter schaut wie folgt aus, 
ein Bodenablauf verläuft in ein Schachtring  (Rohrdurchmesser 70mm)
Darin ein Y-Abzweig zum Filter bzw. Ablauf vor/nach Y-Stück je mit Zugschieber zu verschließen.

Ich werdem mal schauen wie sich der Filter im Sommer verhält, ggf. muß ich einfach nochmal die Leitungen freilegen

Mein alten Teich kann ich umpumpen aber da würde jede menge schmutz mit in den neuen kommen, was ich vermeiden möchte,
höchstens ich Pumpe nur die hälfte um, das wären aberlediglich 2-3m³ gegenüber 16-18m³

Werde morgen mal temperaturen vergleichen, was PH angeht,  keine ahnung


----------



## Joerg (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Teichfilter*

Hi Torsten,
diesen 70 BA wirst du noch bereuen, habe ich auch.  Ein 110 er kostet kaum mehr und kann in Schwerkraft 15m³ durchlassen.

Genau diesen "Schmutz" braucht dein neuer Teich, damit er biologisch aktiv wird. In diesem sind neben den notwendigen Bakterien auch jede Menge an Kleinstlebewesen, die einen Teich erst lebenswert machen. Also rein mit dem Zeug, das wird das Wasser nur kurzfristig trüben, aber für einen schnellen Start sorgen. Auch dein Filter wird davon profitieren und das störende lässt sich danach schnell wieder rausholen.

Das ist vor dem Winter auch sehr angeraten, da der neue noch "tot" ist. Tu den Fischen den Gefallen, das notwendige mitzunehmen. Eigentlich ist es für eine Umsiedlung schon recht spät, da bei diesen Temperaturen sich kaum noch was vermehrt. Wenn du da etwas Starthilfe geben kanns - rein damit.
Die Fische leben normalerweise von dem, was sich da in dem Dreck vermehrt. Auch wenn es für dich aktuell ein Bedürfnis ist, den neuen ganz sauber zu machen. Die Fische mögen das erst mal nicht, wenn der Filter noch nicht optimal seinen Dienst tun kann.


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Teichfilter*

Hallo Torsten,
Jörs Einschätzung zum Leitungsquerschnitt teile ich... . Bei den aktuellen Temperauren würde ich jegliche Zusätze zum Wasser vermeiden! Viele Fische werden ab Temperaturen <15°C schon "ruhiger", <10°C sollte man sie in Ruhe lassen!. Den Pflanzen ergeht es ähnlich, ich sage einfach mal 5°C als Untergrenze für "ernstzunehmende" biologische Aktivität an!
Je nach Art, mit jedem °C Wassertemperatur lässt einfach das Pflanzenwachstum nach (aber "verkümmert" halt nicht)! Eine Umsiedlung derzeit ist zwar nicht risikofrei, aber wenn, dann auf keien Fall mit Nährstoffzusätzen!
Das spricht gegen "Altwasser"!


----------

